# Rifle Stock



## Mysteriouswoodsmen

Any of you guys ever tryed your hand at building a rifle stock. I've been thinking about it but haven't gotten there yet. Haven't had much luck finding much info on the net about it either.


----------



## JF Lures

mm-man, This is a great question I have been considering this myself. Please help us!!


----------



## drcollins804

I have seen an article outlining the process but can't find it right now. I will try to find a link and post it when I can. I never tried it but have seriously considered trying it my self.


----------



## johnep

Have been progs on 'how its made' and also on discovery TV.
Bet there are some vids on utube.
johnep


----------



## Mysteriouswoodsmen

What did you put in for your search on youtube? I've designed a vise for my stock on Sketch up to laminate the wood together. Isn't anything special just a 2x12 with a bunch of holes drilled in it 2" from the edge and 1 1/2" from the edge. Whole thing is 60" got nine 1" holes down each side for bolts to be put through and tightened down. It'll hold a 6 1/4" Wide piece of wood from what it measures in sketchup.


----------



## LarrySch

I do not think the outside of a gun stock is that hard to do - but to inlay the action - now that is hard and everything has to be right on. 
This is one that I did - I tried to copy a 10/22 stock. As I stated, the action was the hardest to do. I finally had to get a real gun stock maker to re-do the action inlay for me.


----------



## Messman

I have never done a rifle, but I did work on an over under shotgun. I will have to say that it was the hardest project I ever took on.

http://members.cox.net/messman/Shot Finished.JPG

If you do take on a project take your time and when you think you are moving to slow, slow down some more, it will help you from making mistakes.

Chris


----------



## LarrySch

Messman that is a great looking stock - did you find keeping the outside lines straight a problem. I really kept thinking the stock was warping until I figured out that I was shaving wood from the wrong side.


----------



## Jake

The inlay fit of a rifle stock effects the way the rifle shoots. I have never tried to inlet one for this reason. You can get inlet blanks from Richardsons very reasonable. You can shape the outside to your liking.
I have used several of there inlet blanks and they have all turned out great, great shooters too.


----------



## Messman

LarrySch said:


> Messman that is a great looking stock - did you find keeping the outside lines straight a problem. I really kept thinking the stock was warping until I figured out that I was shaving wood from the wrong side.


Larry,

No I did not have a hard time with the outside lines. I roughed it out after laying out the desired shape on the wood. The layout was the hard part making sure that the lines were even and in line with each other. I used the old stock as my base line reference. But since I was building the stock larger and heavier than the previous stock, that was all I could do was use it as a reference.

Chris


----------



## LarrySch

I agree Jake with the comment on Richardsons blanks. But they do have a flaw - their stocks that are suppost to be comleted are so rough cut - that you have to re-do them anyway - so you may as well go with their action inletted blanks.


----------



## Messman

Larry,

The hardest part over all was doing the inleting (is that a word? LOL). I worked the whole stock from scratch from a nice piece of walnut. The owner was pleased with the stock and reports that he has no problems with it.

I would encourage buying a blank with the inleting already done unless you want to pull your hair out or you really enjoy the challange of very import detailed work.

Chris


----------



## Hack

I have not tried a stock for a long rifle, but I have made grips for handguns. I get my stock really cheap from a local place that sells walnut gunstock blanks. The ones that aren't perfect get sold as firewood. I have a friend who buys the stuff by the cord ($70). I just pick a nice piece and make the scales myself...:thumbsup:


----------



## LarrySch

Very nice Jeff - out here there is no walnut at all unless you want to give up your first child for it. (hummmm - sometimes that may not be a bad idea either.)


----------



## metalhead781

*hmm..*

i don't find inleting a rifle stock too hard. you just have to pay attention. most recently i completed a prototype thumbhole stock for a marlin 917m2 bolt action rifle. i'm new to the this forum because of this thread. i'd be glad to share some tips with anyone who would like them.
as far as inleting a stock. i would suggest first of all to complete any milling with a router or drill press, even a designated mortister first. at that point you can route the barrel channel then the inleting for the reciever and action. if all of this work is done prior to the shaping of the stock, you'll have alot less headaches. i'll be doing another stock soon for an identical rifle as a finished prototype, made to my friend's specifications once that is completed i may be producing the stocks.


----------



## Olympus

I've been big into guns for quite some time. I've messed around with stock-making as well. As you can see in my signature line, I have a small side business making 1911 grips from exotic woods. 

But as for rifle stock making, you're looking at a SERIOUS undertaking. It can be done, don't get me wrong. But for the average person with average shop tools, it will take a long time and will require a LOT of patience. As someone said earlier, it's fairly straightforward getting the outside of the stock done. It's a lot of hand sanding to get all of the contours just right though. The serious work is the inletting for the action. If you've got a rifle that is just a beater truck gun then you can gouge out a rough slot for action and put it back together. But if you want the gun to keep it's original accuracy or even improve in accuracy, you're going to spend a lot of time making sure that the action of the guns fits smoothly into the stock. Take too much material and you'll need to come back and and bed the action with some bedding material. Don't take enough material out and you'll have a pressure point that will work against you in the accuracy department. This is all assuming that you don't have any warpage issues. 

There's a reason that hand-fitted and finished stocks cost thousands of dollars!


----------



## Tweegs

Never made a stock so I can't help in that regard, but this is one of my all time favorite gunsmithing supply stores, they've got about everything.

http://www.brownells.com/categories.aspx?c=4812

The link will take you to all things related to stock making.

My dad and I used this stuff to glass bed the barrels and actions:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=1038&title=ACRAGLAS%20GEL~


----------



## metalhead781

*accuracy/process*

It's long been said that bedding the action is always the way to go for accuracy. Any stocks i make are strictly to factory specs. and dimensions. As far as pinch points, a little lithium grease then latex paint on the bedding surfaces shows the specific high points to take care of. I've also inlet several stocks with simply a set of fostner bits, straight chisels and the proper box core bits for the diameter of the action/barrel. The biggest thing when using a router table for inletting the radius of an action is measure10 times, run a test piece and cut once. Since i laminate my own stock blanks, I start with the same dimmensions for every stock so keeping a routertable setup specificaly to inlet the action and barrel channel makes it alot easier. I don't want to sound pretentious but inletting to factory specs by reverse engineering a factory stock isn't that much of a challenge.


----------



## metalhead781

PS. if you do a youtube search for "midway usa gunsmith" there are alot of useful video clips on modifying and shaping rifle stocks. it shows a mechanical approach to blending and shaping from a gunsmith's point of view.


----------



## bigo5552000

i have never made a stock for a rifle but my dad has. i just finished my first attempted at making grips for my .357 though here is a link with pics of both!http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbulletin/defensive-carry-guns/72049-custom-grips.html


----------



## bigo5552000

Hack said:


> I have not tried a stock for a long rifle, but I have made grips for handguns. I get my stock really cheap from a local place that sells walnut gunstock blanks. The ones that aren't perfect get sold as firewood. I have a friend who buys the stuff by the cord ($70). I just pick a nice piece and make the scales myself...:thumbsup:


i like your stuff alot so i plugged your site on my gun forum!http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbull...stom-1911-grips-exotic-woods.html#post1122073 where is the best place to buy some cheap blanks to make grips for my revolvers?


----------



## Leakygoose

I have a pc. of walnut I have been saving for 25 years with the intention to make a stock for a gun . I bought a 10-22 a few years ago just for this purpose[stainless with the laminated stock] . I haven't even shot the gun yet ,go figure.It all sits in the gun cabinet ,waiting .:laughing:


----------



## Chris K'nerr

perhaps I can help. Been making gun stocks off and on for 40 years. All hand carved - no power tools, not even for checkering. A bit slow, but I haven't had many complaints about the results. Posted on my website is an article I am writing on making a muzzle loader. Warning: it has a lot of pictures.
(http://riflerestorer.com/?action=articles&article=gun_Building_a_Gunstock&title=Guns ) 

Not done yet, so the article will be added to. Making a vido for YouTube, actually several since it won't fit on one segment, about carving one from a blank. Since a very similar technique is used for shotguns, rifles, and muzzle loaders, I'll try to make it universal....we'll see?!!

THis is a link to some of the noise makers I have worked on or made. Have a look, I'll be glad to explain what I did: http://riflerestorer.com/?action=photos

In the mean time, please feel free to ask questions and I'll try to answer them the best I can. Just to let you know, the shop has now closed. This recession kicked me in the backside pretty good, so had to go out into the world and get a "real job". I of course will continue to make them, just as a hobby now. We'lllllll more in between the honey-do list. Why did it grow so much all of a sudden?

Take care,
Chris


----------



## comp

Chris K'nerr said:


> perhaps I can help. Been making gun stocks off and on for 40 years. All hand carved - no power tools, not even for checkering. A bit slow, but I haven't had many complaints about the results. Posted on my website is an article I am writing on making a muzzle loader. Warning: it has a lot of pictures.
> (http://riflerestorer.com/?action=articles&article=gun_Building_a_Gunstock&title=Guns )
> 
> Not done yet, so the article will be added to. Making a vido for YouTube, actually several since it won't fit on one segment, about carving one from a blank. Since a very similar technique is used for shotguns, rifles, and muzzle loaders, I'll try to make it universal....we'll see?!!
> 
> THis is a link to some of the noise makers I have worked on or made. Have a look, I'll be glad to explain what I did: http://riflerestorer.com/?action=photos
> 
> In the mean time, please feel free to ask questions and I'll try to answer them the best I can. Just to let you know, the shop has now closed. This recession kicked me in the backside pretty good, so had to go out into the world and get a "real job". I of course will continue to make them, just as a hobby now. We'lllllll more in between the honey-do list. Why did it grow so much all of a sudden?
> 
> Take care,
> Chris


 nice work,,sorry about your shop


----------



## comp

bigo5552000 said:


> i like your stuff alot so i plugged your site on my gun forum!http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbull...stom-1911-grips-exotic-woods.html#post1122073 where is the best place to buy some cheap blanks to make grips for my revolvers?


 
bad link


----------



## dorramide7

LarrySch said:


> Messman that is a great looking stock - did you find keeping the outside lines straight a problem. I really kept thinking the stock was warping until I figured out that I was shaving wood from the wrong side.


The inlay fit of a rifle stock effects the way the rifle shoots. I have never tried to inlet one for this reason. You can get inlet blanks from Richardsons very reasonable. You can shape the outside to your liking.
I have used several of there inlet blanks and they have all turned out great, great shooters too.


----------



## Chris K'nerr

*wood stuff*

Inexpensive blanks for pistol handles can be found on ebay, the local hardwood store, and best of all - your fire wood stack! Amazing what you can find there. Cut them extra thick, they WILL warp for a couple of weeks after you cut them. This will happen even if the wood is seasoned. 

Inletting for a barrel is not all that critical. I always glass the entire length anyway. Free floating can be a good idea, but not always. Many barrels like to get sociable with the surrounding, if it does - it will be much more accurate. The pressure must be consistent and uniform however (of which neither is a strong point of wood of course). For those that don't want full length glass bedding, try sticking a couple business cards between the barrel and the very tip of the fore end. You want 7 to 9 pounds of pressure pushing up. It is amazing what that consistent amount of small pressure does to settle down a barrel. If it works for you, make a small ridge of epoxy to replace the cards. 

One way of getting a consistent barrel channel is using an old one with sand paper wrapped around it. Since most barrels are tapered, you can only move forward/backward a small distance. Spinning it is beyond difficult. Back & forth will give a small uniform clearance around your barrel. 

Hope this helps a little,
Chris


----------



## Wrangler55

*carving gunstocks*

I just found this old thread on carving gunstocks while I took a warm up break for a cup of coffee... I've been carving custom rifle stocks for several years now. I specialize in laminated target/varmint stocks made from my own custom laminated blanks of beautiful maple, cherry and walnut in any combination. I also make blanks and carve stocks from exotic woods my customers have mailed to my shop. Here's a few photos of some of my gunstocks.

http://www.first285.com/gunstock
http://www.lumberjocks.com/haldougherty/projects

I start with logs, mill them into 4/4 boards for the most part, resaw what I need for thinner sections, laminate the blanks, and carve the stock to an almost finished form and mail them to customers. Most of my customers are gunsmiths.

Hal


----------



## onewaydave

Midway and Brownelles (sp?) have a lot of information on making rifle stocks. Comb used bookstores for old editions of Gun Digest and the like. Tons of information in them.

Many of the retail stock makers sell partial inlet rough shaped all the way up to almost or finished stocks. 

One thing I have done is to canvas gunsmiths to see if they can put the old stock on a duplicating router and rough it out for you. I did a Ruger 77 like that and it cuts down on a lot of work.

Dave.


----------



## Neco

I too would like to try my hand at a gun stock. I have some nice walnut and maple, I'm just not sure what the best way is to laminate it together (how thick the pieces, glue type, vertical v/s horizontal glue up etc...) 'Don't mind the inletting challenge. 'Am willing to buy a book on the subject, but I also have had a hard time finding that!


----------



## Chris K'nerr

*How to make a guntock*

I have started to make a series of videos on how to carve/make a guns stock from a blank. They are posted to Youtube. Have the first 3 up (intro - who I am, and the next 2 are on wood selection), several more to go. Basing the level of information on assuming folks know what end of a chisel to hold onto and going from there. 

The next video will be on tools. I have a few home made ones, and a few specialty ones that can make life easier. It will also include some de-bunking of myths ....I hope. 

After that will finally be inletting, shaping, etc. 

Since info on what I do is so limited, thought this might help. I am a gunmaker that hand makes firearms, and I am a dying breed. What ever I can pass on, I really want to. I'm 54, so still young enough to not be all gray hair, but old enough to notice how few of us are really left. 

If you have any questions, please pass them on. If they are repeated enough, then it would be a good idea to include them in one of the videos. Please add any feedback you can think of. I have to guess at what info is needed.

Search on Youtube for Chris Knerr - I'll show up somewhere.

In the mean time, ask questions and best of luck with your" wittlin'"!

Chris


----------



## Fishbucket

Awesome Chris ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith

Stopped by Harpers Ferry the other day for a spot of lunch and a walk.Its one of my favorite places,great source of inspiration.......

Anyhow,google Armory at Harpers Ferry......do a little digging.You'll see a stock duplicator built somewhere 'round 1815.Water wheel and flatbelt driven,its mainly constructed of wood and shows some of the genius that started the industrial revolution in this co.Worth a look and some decent reading.Best,BW


----------



## Chris K'nerr

You are that close to the factory?!!!! I'm jealous


----------



## robertd

I have been wanting to do that for years. just never got around to it.

Bob D


----------



## Nicktomcat

If youre trying to make gun stocks as a profitable thing, then this is the way to go. http://www.wood-carver.com/unispecs.html. that thing is pretty increadible, i had the chance to use one to make a wood stock for my M1A SOCOM 16 (Which comes with a polymer stock by default) and it literally took me about 3 hours to do the whole thing. And my actions all fit right into their housing where they belong.


----------



## BWSmith

Theres a decent discussion on Practical machinist site....its in the gunsmith section.Shows some good pics of a resurected storebought industrial unit,and a VG examp of a newer,slightly better homebrewed version.BW


----------

